# Nelp needed PLEASE. 1989 240sx



## Frat_64 (Nov 13, 2006)

*I have 1989 240sx automatic. It seems to be in OD. It is an automatic and on the shift stick there is a button for overdrive. In the past i depress it while driving and the RPM's would go higher. I never would use it tho. There's nothing wrong with the trans.......its fine. I changed the water pump on it last week and ever since its seems to be in overdrive. Now when I depress the OD button nothing happens. RPM's are high and dont want to go in 5th gear. Button dose not do anything now.It runs fine besides that. I checked fuses in car and under the hood....all ok. There are like 8 relays with the fuses under the hood that I have no idea what for or if there good or bad. I though maybe when changing the water pump I pulled on a wire? I checked all looks ok. I'm thinking more like a relay is bad....maybe?............not sure which one tho..............OR could it be something else???..ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the TPS harness connector. When the TPS is not working right, it affects tranny shifting.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah you would want to start a pinpoint test. do what rogoman says . your gonna start somewhere. the tps is a good place to start


----------

